# Catherine LeRoy: Vietnam War Photographer



## cgw (Sep 27, 2017)

Worth a look:

In Her Own Words, Photographing the Vietnam War


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 27, 2017)

cgw said:


> Worth a look:
> 
> In Her Own Words, Photographing the Vietnam War


Wow, nice find. I want to see the documentary. Looks to be only available on Netflix. I don't have Netflix but will keep digging. Thanks.


----------

